# Rise of Venice: Tipps für den Aufstieg?



## Kaylee (29. Dezember 2013)

*Rise of Venice: Tipps für den Aufstieg?*

Hallo Seehändler 

Ich habe gerade die Kampagne durch und versuche mich nun am freien Spiel. Jetzt habe ich gleich anfangs ein Problem beim Aufstieg in den nächsten Händlerrang, die Senatoren wollen einfach nicht mehrheitlich für mich stimmen. Bei vielen kann ich noch nicht bauen, was sie für ihre Zustimmung wollen (Hospital etc.), bei anderen habe ich schon Missionen gemacht, aber die waren recht schwierig, weil mir noch Geld und Ressourcen fehlen. 

Habt ihr Tipps wie man schneller die nötigen Stimmen bekommt?


----------



## archer66 (29. Dezember 2013)

bestechen und deren Missionen bestehen.da wirst du nicht drum herum kommen.oder den schwierikeitgrad senken.

 bei dem ersten patrizierspiel habe ich vor der Wahl abgespeichert und geschaut wer gegen mich stimmt.dann neu geladen und speziel den bestochen.ob das hier auch klappt kann ich nicht sagen.,


----------



## Kaylee (29. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank, an das Bestechen habe ich gar nicht gedacht, die waren ja sogar mit mickrigen Beträgen zufrieden. Damit bin ich jetzt schon mal ein paar Stufen weitergekommen.

Wie steigert man denn die Beliebtheit besonders in Venedig? In den kleinen Orten schaffe ich das durch Handeln sehr schnell, in Venedig hängt es bei ganzen 17%, die müssen mich echt hassen...


----------

